# some syrian pigeons



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

hi all


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

the last 1


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Excellent birds - very pretty*

One on my little guys is starting to look a lot like the black & white Syrian birds you have there. I wonder if he has some Syrian pigeon in him?

NAB


----------

